# Tempeh...Have never tried it. Recipes???



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2011)

I love to find new foods to eat that I've somehow missed throughout my life.

Tempeh is one I've never even seen, much less eaten.

While I'm searching my town for some that is pre-made, if anyone has either recipes for making it or recipes for cooking it, please post them here for me!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 15, 2011)

I googled it..... I wish they had not shown that pic of it.

Good luck with that...lol.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 15, 2011)

I've tried it many times and have given it a permanent 2 thumbs down. Sorry, I have no recipes I would share.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2011)

So, instead of recipes, I get two posts that say it looks bad and isn't liked.

That's just a bit odd. 

I mean....really!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry, that's the best I can do. Hopefully someone who likes it will come forward with help for you.  Have you tried Epicurious?


----------



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Sorry, that's the best I can do. Hopefully someone who likes it will come forward with help for you. Have you tried Epicurious?


 
 That's alright ChefJune. Yes, I found about a zillion net-recipes for it, but would rather know one from a person here that has cooked it and enjoyed it.

Kind of like all the other recipes here on DC. Every one of them can be found in hundreds of variations on the net, but most of the people here prefer to have a recipe that has been made by a member they trust.

I was kinda bustin your and Nikki's chops. Ha! It's like the sushi thread. One guy posted "I hate sushi! I found that hilarious.

It's like when Grandma would say "I love you my little one" and a kid would say "I hate it when you fart, Grandma!" Not really the answer being searched for......


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 15, 2011)

This is what I googled. It has some recipes and info on the stuff...

How To Prepare Tempeh


----------



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> This is what I googled. It has some recipes and info on the stuff...
> 
> How To Prepare Tempeh


 
Thanks Nikki, that's a good link. My oldest sister is a vegan who enjoys eating it, but only buys it pre-made. Since I'm retired and have all the time in the world, I would like to make my own from a TNT recipe of one of the members here.

One of the neat things about both Tofu and Tempeh that I've discovered is that it adopts almost any flavor as it's own.

Very high in protein, Zero fat...both are a wonderful substitute for meat, or as an addition to a meat dish. Both can be cooked in a hundred different ways from crisp to mush. Creamed into a dish or diced into stew.

A healthy and inexpensive way to get fat out of a diet and keep protein in a diet.

I've cooked Tofu in ways that had many so-called Tofu haters loving it. Comments like "Wow, I never knew it could taste like this!" "I'd eat this pretty often".

I imagine that Tempeh is the same way. Almost any food can be made to look terrible and/or taste like something the fell from the south end of a north bound cow. My own Mom, bless her heart, could burn water. She was the only person I've ever met in my life that could ruin any food.

I'll see what the thread turns into.....

I wish you guys could have seen me laughing after my last post. Sometimes I crack me up!


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 15, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thanks Nikki, that's a good link. My oldest sister is a vegan who enjoys eating it, but only buys it pre-made. Since I'm retired and have all the time in the world, I would like to make my own from a TNT recipe of one of the members here.
> 
> One of the neat things about both Tofu and Tempeh that I've discovered is that it adopts almost any flavor as it's own.
> 
> ...


 
Why you're very welcome..

Tofu and Tempeh sound like they should be twin sister and brother. 
I see that Tempeh's made out of a soy product also.... Tim you're like Mikey from the Life cereal tv commercial...lol. But I'm done raggin' on ya,lol. I'll let someone leave you some tasty recipes for this gorgeous 
hunk of.....stuff.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 15, 2011)

vyapti a member here who is not very active anymore may have some good recipies on his blog. Our Veggie Kitchen: Search results for tempeh


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 15, 2011)

Slice it into about 1/4 inch thick pieces. (check out the attached pic to see how I cut it up, similar size to stake fries)
Fry it in oil until golden brown ( not burnt)
take out of oil, place on paper towel to absorb excess oil.
Drizzle soy sauce on it, and eat.

Simple, but good IMO

Will have to flip it so both sides get browned
( just got me in the mood, so im frying it up as i type)


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 15, 2011)

larry_stewart said:


> Slice it into about 1/4 inch thick pieces. (check out the attached pic to see how I cut it up, similar size to stake fries)
> Fry it in oil until golden brown ( not burnt)
> take out of oil, place on paper towel to absorb excess oil.
> Drizzle soy sauce on it, and eat.
> ...



Larry that does look good.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> Tim you're like Mikey from the Life cereal tv commercial...lol.


 
You're right, I will try almost anything. I have a rule. If it's really weird, the person suggesting it has to eat some in front of me first. If they don't freak out and start gagging, I'll try it also.

I love finding new foods to eat!

Plus, it's very good for most people, from what I've read.

Tempeh Nutrition



.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2011)

larry_stewart said:


> Slice it into about 1/4 inch thick pieces. (check out the attached pic to see how I cut it up, similar size to stake fries)
> Fry it in oil until golden brown ( not burnt)
> take out of oil, place on paper towel to absorb excess oil.
> Drizzle soy sauce on it, and eat.
> ...


 
Thank you Larry. My sister mentioned that it could be flavored in many ways via marinating before frying or baking it.

In the photos I've seen, there seems to be a lighter colored surface on the outside and then the soy beans on the inside with that same light colored substance between the beans. What exactly is the light colored substance and do you eat it as well or trim it off before marinating or cooking.

Nothing I've read so far even mentions it.

Here's a very clear photo of what I'm talking about:


----------



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> vyapti a member here who is not very active anymore may have some good recipes on his blog. Our Veggie Kitchen: Search results for tempeh


 
Thanks for the link, PPT. Saved for exploration.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 16, 2011)

Dont worry about the lighter colored outside.  Just cut it up and fry.  Its some kind of cultured, fermented soy bean / grain ( some have rice and other grains in it).  I ve seen the outside to be yellowish, white, and even brownish.  I think it just has to do with the way it has been fermented ( or whatever the right term is).  Ive been eating it the past 20 years and havnt gotten sick from it yet.  I ve also marinated with BBQ sauce and other things as well, but I find the best ( for me )  is just the simple frying, then soy sauce.  More of a snack ( like fries) than a meal.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 16, 2011)

larry_stewart said:


> Dont worry about the lighter colored outside. Just cut it up and fry. Its some kind of cultured, fermented soy bean / grain ( some have rice and other grains in it). I ve seen the outside to be yellowish, white, and even brownish. I think it just has to do with the way it has been fermented ( or whatever the right term is). Ive been eating it the past 20 years and havnt gotten sick from it yet. I ve also marinated with BBQ sauce and other things as well, but I find the best ( for me ) is just the simple frying, then soy sauce. More of a snack ( like fries) than a meal.


 
Thanks again, Larry! When I'm dealing with a new food, I always try to understand the food itself. I remember introducing a friends family to artichokes about 20 years ago. I explained, (I thought) how to eat them, but about a week later I saw the husband of the family and he said "I think we'll pass on those artichokes. We cooked them way longer than you said and they were still too tough to chew up! They were trying to eat the entire leaf on the whole flower! OMG! Talk about roughage!

Now that I know what the heck I'm doing, I'll first find some pre-made Tempeh and try that. Then I'll try making some.

Thanks for your help Larry! I'll post back again after finding and trying the Tempeh. Any other recipes you have tried and liked would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 16, 2011)

Timothy:  My good friend Robin Asbell has a new book coming out next month called The Big Book of Vegan.  She uses lots of tempeh.  I would also direct you not only to her web site, but also to those of Jill Nussinow and Fran Costigan. They are all well-established vegans who use tofu in all its permutations very creatively (and I am sure, tastily).


----------



## Timothy (Sep 16, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Timothy: My good friend Robin Asbell has a new book coming out next month called The Big Book of Vegan. She uses lots of tempeh. I would also direct you not only to her web site, but also to those of Jill Nussinow and Fran Costigan. They are all well-established vegans who use tofu in all its permutations very creatively (and I am sure, tastily).


 
Thanks ChefJune! I've saved each of thier websites for exploration.

Robin Asbell - Jill Nussinow - Fran Costigan

After just a quick glance, all three look like they have some interesting information.


----------

